# Where Is The 3 Stage Converter Located On My Trailer



## toocheap (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi.

Lightning struck my 28 RSDS last week and I need to replace the 3 stage converter.

I haven't got any idea where it might be.

Can someone please help me locate it?

It's a 2006 Pull behind.

Thanks for all your help... greatly appreciated.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Look for the big brown square that has your breakers and fuses in it.

The converter is built into the back of it.

Steve


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Here is a link to California Jim's http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=25407&st=0 replacement of the converter. I followed the his instructions when I did mine. James


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Again.... another post where I seriously have to question the dealer's (or any seller for that matter) responsibility on the PDI. How could one NOT know this information when receiving the vehicle when the seller should be passing this along??

TC... I'm really sorry for the lightning strike, and I'm not questioning you for asking for advise from the wealth of knowledge here.... it's definitely in you best interest to do so!!! Don't EVER be ashamed to ask.. there are NO dumb questions. My issue is that this is what I consider part of the "basics", for ANY seller being a dealer or private seller, that should be at least mentioned about during delivery.

Sorry for raggin'... I'm really not going off on TC at all. This is just one of those questions that one shouldn't have to ask though.


----------

